
Geographical Attractors: How Personality and Place Affect Personal Flourishing - skilled
https://medium.com/the-polymath-project/geographical-attractors-how-personality-and-place-affect-personal-flourishing-4611d8e363b9
======
skilled
Here's an Outline link:

[https://outline.com/uydP7b](https://outline.com/uydP7b)

